# Hooded nib



## Alejanders (May 31, 2011)

whether there are fountain pen kits with hooded nib?


----------



## PenWorks (May 31, 2011)

Never seen one. If I wanted to make a hooded nib FP, I would steal the front section from an old pen and build my parts around it. Hooded nibs are very pretty, but not very popular today.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

I love hooded nib pens , I have a prewar "51" that is one of my favorites . I have made a number of hooded nib pens , the biggest problem is that regular nibs don't really work with the hood . I've been buying Chinese Hero 616 pens in bulk and using the nib/feed from them then making my own coupler and hood . The Hero nibs work pretty good after a good tune up and while not as smooth as a "51" still write very well .


----------



## Haynie (Jun 7, 2011)

What is a hooded nib?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is a hooded nib 



 



It is a fountain pen where the nib is almost completely covered by a hooded section . The most famous example is the Parker "51" one of the best selling , most popular fountain pens ever made .


----------



## Haynie (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a sexy pen.  Never thought I would say that about a pen.

What are the benefits of this, or is it just for show.  Sorry if I am hijacking the thread.  I can post this in a different thread if you feel trod upon.


----------



## Alejanders (Jun 8, 2011)

Haynie said:


> What are the benefits of this, or is it just for show.  Sorry if I am hijacking the thread.  I can post this in a different thread if you feel trod upon.



Main benefit - you can hold pen with fingers closer to nib. Some people used to write that way.



ldb2000 said:


> ...I have made a number of hooded nib pens ,  the biggest problem is that regular nibs don't really work with the hood  . I've been buying Chinese Hero 616 pens in bulk and using the nib/feed  from them then making my own coupler and hood ...


Where can I see its photo?
Do you make hood and coupler on a metal lathe?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> ...I have made a number of hooded nib pens , the biggest problem is that regular nibs don't really work with the hood . I've been buying Chinese Hero 616 pens in bulk and using the nib/feed from them then making my own coupler and hood ...


Where can I see its photo?
Do you make hood and coupler on a metal lathe?[/quote]

There are several photos in my photo album , just click on the "Photos" link under my avatar . This whole pen was made on a Jet 1014vsi wood lathe using a triple start tap and die for the cap to coupler and 3/8"X24 tap and die for the hood/body coupler . The coupler is made of brass and the body and hood are aluminum .


----------

